
Connecting to a Raspberry Pi's X-Windows GUI with OS X - stevekinney
http://stevekinney.net/post/106837814872/connecting-to-a-raspberry-pis-x-windows-gui-with
======
jloughry
X11 security is...weird. There's no reason, in 2015, not to use SSH to access
it, and kudos for doing it that way, but the difference between ssh -X (X11
forwarding) and -Y (" _trusted_ X11 forwarding") is not what it seems;
remember that "trusted" in this context means a component with extra
privileges. In short, because you probably trust that Raspberry Pi, then ssh
-Y is the correct option to use. But don't rely on "trusted X11 forwarding" to
protect you from a remote machine you _don 't_ trust: it has exactly the
opposite meaning. If you use trusted forwarding to an untrustworthy machine,
it can more easily hurt you thereby.

Edit: the reason has to do with snooping on keystrokes, _e.g._ , snaffling
your online banking passwords from another window.

~~~
stevekinney
That's good to know, thanks. -X doesn't work at all using the Raspberry Pi. If
you have any insight, I'd love to figure out how to get it working with -X,
but all my attempts are unsuccessful. Granted, I haven't spent too much time
with X11 and its brethren since college.

